# do not buy from drywall zone !!!!!



## drywall guy158

placed a order with drywall zone.com in Oct. 2011 i'm still waiting for a 25 pack of trigon 180 25 pack of sand paper !! i have sent them many e mails and this was my latest reply i got back on 2/08/2012:

Let me look in morning manufacturing companies have cut way back on staff and we do not stock up as much as we used to. .we have been here for 12 years and sell Drywall related products as well and always busy with local accounts all day so internet sales are at end of each day.

and to this day when you go on there web sight this item showes in stock ! and another thing..... what there telling me even though i bought something on line and they have got my money.... i'm at the end of the day even though i have a concern and i'm not getting a product i have paid for 4 months ago ! thats nice !! real good customer satisfaction there !! never again !!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Thanks for the heads up on them. That's just ridiculous! :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Mudshark

Good to know - thanks

The website looks kind of dated anyway, not as snazzy as some of the other online drywall supply stores. 

http://www.drywallzone.com/


----------



## fr8train

Seems someone on here had issues with them before.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/drywall-zone-2072/


----------



## Stopper

Sounds like a local Computer shop we used to have in town, I used to love going onto "pricespy" and reading all the negative feedback they were getting, they had the lowest rating in the country


----------



## cazna

Well i used them a few times for some zooka parts and it was all good, They even upgraded the shipping for free, But now my computer has locked out there site saying its a virus alert for some reason????


----------



## mudslingr

cazna said:


> Well i used them a few times for some zooka parts and it was all good, They even upgraded the shipping for free, But now my computer has locked out there site saying its a virus alert for some reason????


I have also had good experience with Drywallzone. Had to wait a couple weeks or so first time but got my stuff.
You will have to allow their website in your browser settings cazna. They had a web change of some sort awhile back. I did and have no problem accessing the site now.


----------



## drywallflasher

I have had good experience as well for the last 7 years, sure slow shipping at times but always have good prices and I know they are short handed, I used to call and get a girl and now no girl and they have a walk in store that is nice..


----------



## mudslingr

Thanks drywallflasher ! Good to hear something from someone who has actually been to the store. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegas drywall

I wish I would have read this before ordering from drywall zone. 
I ordered a $250 hand pump weeks ago all i got was a tracking # 
That the usps never picked up & woody has been giving 
Me the run around. So I'm out $250 while woody won't respond to 
My calls or emails.


----------



## Tim0282

I think just about all companies go through this one time or another. Not sure why. 
I orderd some scaffolding from this company on April 30. Emailed after a few weeks and then again. No response from them. Then I emailed a little direct in my comments. 
Yesterday I got an email from the owner saying we haven't charged your account and wondering if I really needed this. Seriously?!? And why do suppose I orderd it? Hmmmm....
http://www.scaffoldmart.com/
All that to say there are several companies out there doing this. Wonder why. You would think they would want every single sale.


----------



## JustMe

I wonder how Drywall Tools Plus is to deal with. It's supposed to be owned by Drywall Zone. You'll see Drywall Zone mentioned in their terms and conditions, and A.T.T. Craig made the link between the 2 some time ago in a post, when he was wondering about some things drywallflasher was saying: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/info-goldblatt-tools-406/index2/#post48449

http://www.drywalltoolsplus.co/


----------



## cazna

Vegas drywall said:


> I wish I would have read this before ordering from drywall zone.
> I ordered a $250 hand pump weeks ago all i got was a tracking #
> That the usps never picked up & woody has been giving
> Me the run around. So I'm out $250 while woody won't respond to
> My calls or emails.


Yeah right, Whatever does it for you ALL WALL.


----------



## Stopper

cazna said:


> Yeah right, Whatever does it for you ALL WALL.


:yes:........ could be


----------



## cazna

Stopper said:


> :yes:........ could be


Vegas drywall, Tracking, usps etc.........its got all wall written all over it............Hopefully brandon at Walltools wont lower himself to this level of nonsence :thumbsup:

I have done a few orders at Drywallzone and it was perfect service, This threads a load of bollocks.


----------



## TheToolDr

*All-Wall Posts*

Just a point of clarification here, I am the only person from All-Wall who posts on the Drywall Talk Forums.
After being in business for many years, we also have learned to respect our competitors and have no interest or motivation to publicly say anything derogatory toward any individual or company.
Kim Cole
The Tool Dr


----------



## paulfreely

I order from them every week no issues at all we purchase 1k a week at times and I get emails from drywallzone about the new site drywalltoolsplus.co they are running is offering cash points to customers for cash discounts so no secret to us it is in each email we get from them. I asked and they stated the older site will not upgrade to new software or something like that and why they run it this way and if you have a smart phone go to drywalltoolsplus.co it is pretty cool and easy to navigate.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Or.....go to Walltools.com!! :thumbsup:
http://www.walltools.com/
I'm pretty sure they don't have a thread out on them that says "Don't buy from Walltools!" :jester:


----------



## Vegas drywall

I did finally receive my order.


----------



## Tim0282

paulfreely said:


> I order from them every week no issues at all we purchase 1k a week at times and I get emails from drywallzone about the new site drywalltoolsplus.co they are running is offering cash points to customers for cash discounts so no secret to us it is in each email we get from them. I asked and they stated the older site will not upgrade to new software or something like that and why they run it this way and if you have a smart phone go to drywalltoolsplus.co it is pretty cool and easy to navigate.


You buy one thousand dollars a week from drywalltoolsplus?!!? What on earth do you buy every week? You know, you can wash the tools when they get dirty, right?:bangin:
http://www.drywalltoolsplus.co/
Just in case, for some odd reason, you would want to order from anyone other than Brandon!


----------



## JustMe

paulfreely said:


> I order from them every week no issues at all we purchase 1k a week at times and I get emails from drywallzone about the new site drywalltoolsplus.co they are running is offering cash points to customers for cash discounts so no secret to us it is in each email we get from them. I asked and they stated the older site will not upgrade to new software or something like that and why they run it this way and if you have a smart phone go to drywalltoolsplus.co it is pretty cool and easy to navigate.


 If you were ordering every week from me, and 1k at times, I wouldn't want you having any issues, either.

Your writing style reads a lot like what A.T.T.-Craig once said about drywallflasher's writing, and who Craig thought could have been associated with Drywall Zone, thinking he might even possibly be Woody:



A.T.T.-Craig said:


> Hi Woody,
> Those are some pretty long sentences above. Actually, kinda hard to read. But I could read between the lines (and lack of punctuation) and see what your trying to do here.
> Good Luck in your new (of many) domain names.:thumbsup:


Not by any chance related to flasher? :whistling2:

I took a closer look at Drywall Zone's site yesterday, and got into the FAQ section, where Drywall Zone has a part they titled '_The BBB says you have complaints against you, why?'_, to which they gave their own version of answers for it. One thing that struck me is that much of the writing there, and elsewhere on the site, has the same issues like what Craig had mentioned about drywallflasher's writing and which you also seem to have. They all read like it's the same person who wrote it all.
As much as I don't like being wrong, I hope I'm wrong here, as having suppliers coming on here and trying to mislead us isn't a welcome thought.

On names like drywalltoolsplus.co, I don't know how many Drywall Zone is using. Craig had said there were many. A quick look brought these 15 up: http://www.webboar.com/ip/69.73.147.13/

That list may be a little dated, though. It doesn't include 'drywalltoolsplus.co', or the 'onlinedrywalltools.com' or 'cooldrywalltools.com' names that are listed on the front page of Drywall Zone's website.


----------



## JustMe

Vegas drywall said:


> I did finally receive my order.


I took a quick look at Better Business Bureau for Drywall Zone - most of the claims against them look to be about shipping.



PrecisionTaping said:


> Or.....go to Walltools.com!! :thumbsup:
> http://www.walltools.com/
> I'm pretty sure they don't have a thread out on them that says "Don't buy from Walltools!" :jester:


Checked out BBB for Wall Tools at the same time. No claims showing.

I did a quick look for a BBB listing for All-Wall, just because they're posting on this thread as well. Couldn't right off hand find a listing. Probably need to search using a different name variation(?)

Something about BBB themselves that did come up, using Toronto's past operation as an example, that I thought a little interesting, if it's accurate enough: http://www.canlaw.com/caveat/bbb.htm
Don't know how any of that might apply here, if at all. Drywall Zone did state some complaints about BBB on their website. Whether they really are valid or not, at least in this case, and if so, to what degree......


----------



## VanPelt Drywall

*drywall zone*

I order from this place an nothing paid for 2 to 7 day shipping an still nothing !!!!! I got news for mr Woody you screwed the wrong guy ...:furious:


----------



## gazman

I have never seen a thread with so many replies from first posters.:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I have never seen a thread with so many replies from first posters.:whistling2:


I don't know gazman, Vanpelt drywall looks like a big boy:blink:

You should be welcoming him a board, not pissing him off:yes:


----------



## drywalltoolsplus

*Drywall Zone*

A friend of mine emailed us about people saying things about orders so we will respond.
Orders shipped 2-7 days is estimate we do not control how it is handled after it leaves our shipping dept, sorry you are angry but we do hundreds of orders a week and in our walk in store without any issues and complaints are less than 0.05% of total volume and is going to happen when you deal with a world platform, people want tools fast and we do our best and just can not make everyone happy. It is the small orders who are complaining here and making a huge deal over minor issues and our larger accounts never complain because they know how it is and work with us all the time.
The bbb issues are all explained in our faq section and will explain how it works, we have been a member since our drywall store California Drywall Supply 10 years ago and cost us 850 per quarter or close to this depending on location and employees, 12 at that time, when you are a member and a complaint is filed we can respond and deal with issues and always remain A and settled, when you are not a member we have no control and goes to lowest until we join, it never helped our business to be a member so no need to join again, we left an example of this process for accounts to read, there is an example of a company with 900 filed complints in 1 year and still remained A rating because they are a member. Here is a copy right off of bbb site:







A *BBB Accreditation*




A BBB Accredited Business since 01/20/2004
BBB has determined that PREMIER Bankcard meets BBB accreditation standards, which include a commitment to make a good faith effort to resolve any consumer complaints. BBB Accredited Businesses pay a fee for accreditation review/monitoring and for support of BBB services to the public.
BBB accreditation does not mean that the business' products or services have been evaluated or endorsed by BBB, or that BBB has made a determination as to the business' product quality or competency in performing services.

Reason for Rating


BBB rating is based on 16 factors. Get the details about the factors considered.



*Customer Complaints Summary*

1307 complaints closed with BBB in last 3 years | 328 closed in last 12 months

Complaint TypeTotal Closed ComplaintsAdvertising / Sales Issues83Billing / Collection Issues900Delivery Issues10Guarantee / Warranty Issues2Other1Problems with Product / Service311Total Closed Complaints1307

here is the direct link to above information so people do not say we made this up we did not:

http://www.bbb.org/nebraska/busines.../premier-bankcard-in-sioux-falls-sd-104010019

___________________________________________________________

As you can see this is the way it works and we have 0 complaints in 10 years from walk in traffic in our store it is the shipping issues or any other issues on a world platform that will happen.
We average 25 orders per day 5 to 6 days a week and our record is outstanding overall and seems like this is getting out of control here and forums is great advertising for sure good or bad has increased volume and slowed orders a bit going from 12 to 2 employees is tough at times but most accounts understand and have been buying from us for years, we had a issue with a customer last year who ordered a tool and recieved within 7-10 days but within this time we got a letter from bbb stating delivery issue so this person was going to complain no mater what and happens.

I was trying to read all and answer all here and really guys we work full time everyday and do our best and some do not care, we do and have a great track record but understand we can not do it all when people want it and our prices are great and shipping cost is a 1/3 less then most if not all compeditors and save accounts huge dollars all over this planet. Our compeditors are all great people and I have always had respect for anyone in drywall, it is the toughest construction trade there is from estimating to sweeping floors to selling drywall tools it is a tough trade and I really wish everyone would make alot of money in our industry instead of everyone cut throating each other and no one making money. Plumbers roofers electritions cabinet carpet ect all do well except drywall, and when my customers walk in our store I understand how tight money is and always enjoy getting them a good deal to help save them money.


----------



## Stopper

paulfreely said:


> I order from them every week no issues at all we purchase 1k a week at times and I get emails from drywallzone about the new site drywalltoolsplus.co they are running is offering cash points to customers for cash discounts so no secret to us it is in each email we get from them. I asked and they stated the older site will not upgrade to new software or something like that and why they run it this way and if you have a smart phone go to drywalltoolsplus.co it is pretty cool and easy to navigate.


Ofcourse they're not going to upset their number one customer :thumbsup:


----------



## paulfreely

Wow that is alot of complaints and still A now I see it is all about the money for them. I am sure they are paying alot per year to maintain that status for sure.


----------



## drywalltoolsplus

I wish we had more to scan forums but do not have time and work all day, and remember we are a taping tool repair shop and gets very noisy and can not grab phones all the time so email is always best.
The bbb only revenue is us the business owners like osha they have it figured out to generate more revenue and almost force you to join or you will remain the lowest and the reason we posted on on faq to let people understand how it works. We paid thousands a year and never gained anything from it, this type of set up is not for our type of business, a drywall contractor will not go to bbb to look up a distributor or anyone in the public to look up a drywall distributer for drywall or tools or repairs so why pay those fees and yes the more locations and employees the more it costs you.
But if there are issues we will deal with it but not on a public formum, it is not the place to let out steam and people always take it the wrong way reading forums so we can not answer complaints this way.
I really hope our industry gets out of this hole we are in, we did not fail in this industry it failed on us and is a huge difference so learning how to deal with those problems are different but I am hoping for a republican to take office so the confidence of this country will go up instead of this idle position for last 4 years.


----------



## JustMe

drywalltoolsplus, on the bbb: Although this is a little dated (Nov/10 for the article), after reading the article and watching some of the news videos there that they ran back to back, I can understand the frustration/resentment you might feel towards them

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/business-bureau-best-ratings-money-buy/story?id=12123843#.T-TlBdnuDwI


On what I think could possibly be the most important thing to us posters:



drywalltoolsplus said:


> people want tools fast and we do our best and just can not make everyone happy. It is the small orders who are complaining here and making a huge deal over minor issues and our larger accounts never complain because they know how it is and work with us all the time.


Doing your best - :thumbsup:

But in those small orders can be some fairly important things for helping get a job done, that was coming up when the item was ordered or was needed for an ongoing job. I've been there. So what might seem a minor issue to you can at times be important to us.

Then there's times I've ordered something and could put up with a wait period, especially if the price is right enough.


It's reading as though us accounts who are other than ones like paulfreely is described to be, and who want to as best as possible guarantee timely delivery of things that might be wanted or needed fairly quickly, might want to consider some of the other online stores who aren't seeming to have slow shipping time problems as much.

And fair enough. Any of those here reading/posting now knows that, and shouldn't make a deal of it, if slow shipping happens to them when ordering from Drywall Zone.

But you still might see that complaining down the road from new posters. Or from those here who forget. After all, we're drywallers. 
If it does happen, we/I will try to monitor that for you here and remind them. If we/I remember. 


If you ever do get things turned around on the shipping to better match some of the other online suppliers who come here, let us know.
Unless there's maybe something you could already say, like having upgraded shipping that could be purchased.


----------



## drywall guy158

i'm STILL waiting for the rest of my order !!


----------



## JustMe

drywall guy158 said:


> i'm STILL waiting for the rest of my order !!


Still from October of last year?

Holy smokes!?


----------



## drywalltoolsplus

Small is not meant as it seems and that is what I was talking about above when meaning of wording gets mis understood we have large orders and small orders and that is how I word orders. We do ship pallets of fasteners down south so that may be the large order the customer was doing a thousand a week that is high but I am not complaining.and when customers get angry with a temper they will do and say things like I will put you out of business or other things and is part of the construction trade.
we have been repairing tools for over 10 years and has always been the core and have customers dropping off daily and will drop whatever I am doing to service the tools. shipping is far cheaper from us and will not be the fastest and customers do have a choice and almost always pick the cheapest and like we stayed we do average of 25 orders a day and most are repeat at about 60% and complaints are less then .05% and is very low for volume we do and some people like ebay feedbacks look at whole picture and not just one or two instances.
But I do love the increase in business from this alot of new sign ups in last 2 weeks.I do have to write things down or do forget and I hope you guys forgive my mistakes which I make all the time not on purpose just alot of things going on at same time and we always make it up somehow with free tools or service.
But it is only my fault and employees just do what they are told so no blame there and trust me when I say I have worked for weeks without pay a year ago so it is more then the money why we do this no one will work for free and most contractors can relate. I do love to service customers everyday and have the most respect for drywall contractors who are truly the hardest working group of people in construction.


----------



## JustMe

drywalltoolsplus said:


> Small is not meant as it seems and that is what I was talking about above when meaning of wording gets mis understood we have large orders and small orders and that is how I word orders. We do ship pallets of fasteners down south so that may be the large order the customer was doing a thousand a week that is high but I am not complaining.and when customers get angry with a temper they will do and say things like I will put you out of business or other things and is part of the construction trade.
> we have been repairing tools for over 10 years and has always been the core and have customers dropping off daily and will drop whatever I am doing to service the tools. shipping is far cheaper from us and will not be the fastest and customers do have a choice and almost always pick the cheapest and like we stayed we do average of 25 orders a day and most are repeat at about 60% and complaints are less then .05% and is very low for volume we do and some people like ebay feedbacks look at whole picture and not just one or two instances.
> But I do love the increase in business from this alot of new sign ups in last 2 weeks.I do have to write things down or do forget and I hope you guys forgive my mistakes which I make all the time not on purpose just alot of things going on at same time and we always make it up somehow with free tools or service.
> But it is only my fault and employees just do what they are told so no blame there and trust me when I say I have worked for weeks without pay a year ago so it is more then the money why we do this no one will work for free and most contractors can relate. I do love to service customers everyday and have the most respect for drywall contractors who are truly the hardest working group of people in construction.


That's good, drywalltoolsplus, that your local traffic is so well served. They're fortunate. Wish I had that kind of service here all the time.

But those of us here aren't that local traffic, but a different kind. That you can't handle both as well as they'd like, I can understand. I'm not the type who would likely do a good job of it.

There are supply companies who come here who do seem able to do it, however. Example: Al's Taping Tools, who also services tools and who A.T.T.-Craig is involved with, seems to handle it well enough, based on feedback I've seen on the net.

Then there's Wall Tools and All-Wall Tools, online suppliers who don't seem to have much in the way of complaints, if really any. At least not that I've seen.

So again, it's up to us posters/readers here to decide between online suppliers, as it's up to you to decide what you would like it to be said by those who order from you online. If you can't take care of the online orders and their shipping well enough to keep quiet those speaking out, maybe bringing back someone to help, even part time, could be a decent move?

But if there isn't enough money in it to justify doing that, should one reconsider some things? Just a thought.

Anyway, best luck to you.


----------



## JustMe

Btw, drywalltoolsplus, I hope you'd be willing and able to square things away for DWT member drywall guy158, if he has been waiting since October of last year for the rest of his order. It would be a thumbs up rather than thumbs down gesture.

Again, just a thought.


----------



## drywall guy158

JustMe said:


> Btw, drywalltoolsplus, I hope you'd be willing and able to square things away for DWT member drywall guy158, if he has been waiting since October of last year for the rest of his order. It would be a thumbs up rather than thumbs down gesture.
> 
> Again, just a thought.


ya still nothing from oct.of last year !! 
send me a p.m. for the order info and we can go from there


----------



## JustMe

drywall guy158 said:


> ya still nothing from oct.of last year !!
> send me a p.m. for the order info and we can go from there


Since October.....something really went wrong somewhere, that seems for sure.

Don't know if drywalltoolsplus will be back or not, but hope he does and things get worked out.


----------



## CatD7

Tim0282 said:


> I think just about all companies go through this one time or another. Not sure why.
> I orderd some scaffolding from this company on April 30. Emailed after a few weeks and then again. No response from them. Then I emailed a little direct in my comments.
> Yesterday I got an email from the owner saying we haven't charged your account and wondering if I really needed this. Seriously?!? And why do suppose I orderd it? Hmmmm....
> http://www.scaffoldmart.com/
> All that to say there are several companies out there doing this. Wonder why. You would think they would want every single sale.


 

Go to your nearest Maynards. They stock scaffolding now and their prices are good! Nothing like walking in and leaving with what you need.


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

I do biz with Woody frequently with no probs whatsoever...... did this issue ever get resolved?


----------



## drywall guy158

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> I do biz with Woody frequently with no probs whatsoever...... did this issue ever get resolved?


nope! :furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Ya, oddly enough, one of my YouTube subscribers has been e-mailing me back and forth and he also expressed that he'd been ripped off by drywall zone. Or at least, he had spoken to the owner and it was supposed to have gotten resolved but he still never got his item.


----------



## paulfreely

I go in to there shop twice a week and always full of contractors and a nice repair area where they work on my tapers really cheap and they have been there for over 10 years so I do not think they are out to rip people off maybe they do not want to deal with the guy or something but always friendly and always guys in the shop


----------



## JustMe

paulfreely said:


> I go in to there shop twice a week and always full of contractors and a nice repair area where they work on my tapers really cheap and they have been there for over 10 years so I do not think they are out to rip people off *maybe they do not want to deal with the guy or something* but always friendly and always guys in the shop


On the bolded part: How about the guy PT mentioned in his post before yours? DWZ doesn't want to send him his item, either?

Drywall guy158 said in his OP that DWZ has his money, and still hasn't supplied. If true - don't really know why he would misrepresent that part, or be upset if it wasn't true - whether they want to deal with him or not, they should at least consider a refund already.

So far, you've shown up only when something about DWZ gets mentioned on this thread. You write like drywallflasher, who Craig from Al's Taping Tools said writes like Woody, and who was promoting sites linked to DWZ, till I think silverstilts deleted some things on it. Having looked over DWZ's site, I would agree with Craig's writing assessment.

If you are all one and the same, I can maybe understand why you're posting as paul freely, and not drywallflasher, as Craig is flasher's one Follower. Probably to keep an eye on what he might say.

Right now, I'm taking what you're saying and who you say you are, with some salt.

Maybe wrenchmonkey4 could ask Woody what the story might be, as he says he deals with Woody frequently(?)


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

JustMe said:


> On the bolded part: How about the guy PT mentioned in his post before yours? DWZ doesn't want to send him his item, either?
> 
> Drywall guy158 said in his OP that DWZ has his money, and still hasn't supplied. If true - don't really know why he would misrepresent that part, or be upset if it wasn't true - whether they want to deal with him or not, they should at least consider a refund already.
> 
> So far, you've shown up only when something about DWZ gets mentioned on this thread. You write like drywallflasher, who Craig from Al's Taping Tools said writes like Woody, and who was promoting sites linked to DWZ, till I think silverstilts deleted some things on it. Having looked over DWZ's site, I would agree with Craig's writing assessment.
> 
> If you are all one and the same, I can maybe understand why you're posting as paul freely, and not drywallflasher, as Craig is flasher's one Follower. Probably to keep an eye on what he might say.
> 
> Right now, I'm taking what you're saying and who you say you are, with some salt.
> 
> Maybe wrenchmonkey4 could ask Woody what the story might be, as he says he deals with Woody frequently(?)


Is it possible Paul Freely never intended to participate in drywall talk and only started an account to defend Woody? That could be why he never posts.... just saying he could be one of his loyal local customers who found a thread and wanted stick up for a friend.


----------



## JustMe

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Is it possible Paul Freely never intended to participate in drywall talk and only started an account to defend Woody? That could be why he never posts.... just saying he could be one of his loyal local customers who found a thread and wanted stick up for a friend.


The thought crossed my mind, but there's too many similarities in the writing style to not make me suspicious. Example, how 'and' is overused as a connective in sentences, resulting in long running sentences. It's one thing that got Craig from Al's Taping Tools suspicious as well, when it came to drywallflasher. 



paulfreely said:


> I go in to there shop twice a week and always full of contractors and a nice repair area where they work on my tapers really cheap and they have been there for over 10 years so I do not think they are out to rip people off maybe they do not want to deal with the guy or something but always friendly and always guys in the shop





drywalltoolsplus said:


> But it is only my fault and employees just do what they are told so no blame there and trust me when I say I have worked for weeks without pay a year ago so it is more then the money why we do this no one will work for free and most contractors can relate.


A couple examples From DWZ's website:

 Call Tapetech Tool Company today and find out who buys Genuine parts from them, and not aftermarket cheap parts and pass them off as Tapetech and charge you retail for a cheap knock-off.

When Paypal first came out it was great for Ebay purchases and was its main intentions at first then as people got used to it they would use it for other things like websites for payments and is very fast and easy but fees do come with the customer using Paypal and has tripled in fees over last 2 years and still going up.


----------



## chris

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Is it possible Paul Freely never intended to participate in drywall talk and only started an account to defend Woody? That could be why he never posts.... just saying he could be one of his loyal local customers who found a thread and wanted stick up for a friend.


 That would make him a participant ... right. After reading thru this stuff Its clear to me the guys defending the dwz arnt like the rest of us :whistling2:


----------



## wrenchmonkey4

chris said:


> That would make him a participant ... right. After reading thru this stuff Its clear to me the guys defending the dwz arnt like the rest of us :whistling2:


Im stating the fact that *I* have never had a problem with him, have you Chris? It is perfectly valid for those *who have* dealt with him to post their experience. Other than Paul Freely and Drywallflasher- Cazna, Mudslingr, Kiwiman, and myself have had positive dealings with dwz.
I hope any issues pending are resolved.
Dont lump me in one way or another


----------



## drywall guy158

i'll say this ! they got my $$$$ and i got nothing in return !!! i would've been better off to throw my $$$ out the truck window on my way to a job sight!! 


the next time someone gets a deposit on a job dont never go back and do any work and see what happens with the home owner etc.......this seems to be o.k. with the people at drywall zone !!! if someone orders something lets tell them its on back order for 2 f n years and maybe they'll forget about it and we can pocket the $$:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

drywall guy158 said:


> i'll say this ! they got my $$$$ and i got nothing in return !!! i would've been better off to throw my $$$ out the truck window on my way to a job sight!!
> 
> the next time someone gets a deposit on a job dont never go back and do any work and see what happens with the home owner etc.......this seems to be o.k. with the people at drywall zone !!! if someone orders something lets tell them its on back order for 2 f n years and maybe they'll forget about it and we can pocket the $$:furious:


This has been going on 2 years?! :O
I'd be choked if it was only 2 months!


----------



## chris

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Im stating the fact that *I* have never had a problem with him, have you Chris? It is perfectly valid for those *who have* dealt with him to post their experience. Other than Paul Freely and Drywallflasher- Cazna, Mudslingr, Kiwiman, and myself have had positive dealings with dwz.
> I hope any issues pending are resolved.
> Dont lump me in one way or another


 I was referring to the guys with only a couple posts. I find it hard to believe that DWZ hasnt made it right yet with some customers and we have guys sayin " I talk to him all the time " and yet nothing has happened. There was a supplier here that was the only drywall supply yard for many miles and they treated the little guys like sht because we had no other choices now we have a handful of yards and I use the guys that treat me the best:thumbsup:. That "ONE" company that used to have the monopoly going on has changed there name 3 times since:whistling2:. No I have not dealt with DWZ and from what Ive heard I probably never will. Did not mean to lump on you or anyone else


----------



## JustMe

wrenchmonkey4 said:


> Other than Paul Freely and Drywallflasher- Cazna, Mudslingr, Kiwiman, and myself have had positive dealings with dwz.
> I hope any issues pending are resolved.


I would hope so, too. But drywalltoolsplus, who claimed to be from DWZ, was posting here end of June. Because he said he'd gone for months without a paycheck at times, I'm assuming it was Woody - unless maybe he has a partner, who writes the same as what Craig from A.T.T. said Woody wrote like.

He didn't directly address drywall guy158's posts, instead responding to such as what I said, and 2 1/2 months since then, nothing, no resolution, according to drywall guy158.

Instead, we get what appears to be someone posting at times under different names, seemingly trying to deceive, on behalf of DWZ.

Unless the above can be proven otherwise, add me to the list of those feeling like they've had less than positive dealings with DWZ.


----------



## drywall guy158

trust me guys.....if and when i get the rest of my order i'll let dwt know ....but untill then i will do everything i can to let people know what is going on so someone else doesnt get burnt !!! 

just like the thread for "g/c's that dont pay" 
this one is "suppliers that keep your $ and dont ship you order"

......just looking out for our own ! :boxing:

us drywall guys got to stick together......piss us off and were like a pack of wolves !!! ......was going to say sheep just to be a smart a**!! :whistling2:


----------



## CatD7

TheToolDr said:


> Just a point of clarification here, I am the only person from All-Wall who posts on the Drywall Talk Forums.
> After being in business for many years, we also have learned to respect our competitors and have no interest or motivation to publicly say anything derogatory toward any individual or company.
> Kim Cole
> The Tool Dr



Whatever. Any drywall tool, sanding supplies, etc., that I cannot purchase locally is purchased from AllWall. I've always received good service. As long as that continues, I have no reason to look elsewhere. Price is not even an issue as long as the price is within 10%.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Well it's official.
My buddy I was telling everyone about has given up.
I didn't realize this the other day when I was speaking with him but it's been over a year for him too now. He placed his order Sept 7th of last year!! 
From what I understand he has received half his order.
They didn't rip him off completely. But it's been over a year and they still owe him a pair of Skywalker stilts, various blades and a hammer.
He says he has tried e-mailing them countless times and they e-mailed him back telling him to stop sending so many e-mails to them because they're just marking them as spam and that he's banned from using their site.

Who the hell would want to use their site anyways after being ripped off!?
He says they don't reply to his e-mails and they don't answer his phone calls. This has been going on for over a year now. :blink:

Just thought I'd share with everyone.
I'm starting to see a pattern here...

It's pretty bad when I have YouTube subscribers who e-mail me asking where the best place to buy from is because they're getting ripped off.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Well it's official.
> My buddy I was telling everyone about has given up.
> I didn't realize this the other day when I was speaking with him but it's been over a year for him too now. He placed his order Sept 7th of last year!!
> From what I understand he has received half his order.
> They didn't rip him off completely. But it's been over a year and they still owe him a pair of Skywalker stilts, various blades and a hammer.


By "didn't rip him off completely", I'm assuming he paid in advance?


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> By "didn't rip him off completely", I'm assuming he paid in advance?


Ya, everyone pay's in advanced. They won't ship you your tools without money first.
I just meant that they only sent him half his order. So at least half is better than nothing. But still...


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya, everyone pay's in advanced. They won't ship you your tools without money first.
> I just meant that they only sent him half his order. So at least half is better than nothing. But still...


I should've more said "I'm assuming he Didn't pay in advance."

as in didn't pay in advance for things he didn't receive.

If he didn't pay in advance, then why would he wait a year for things like stilts, blades, hammer. Why not cancel back orders and get it from someone else.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> I should've more said "I'm assuming he Didn't pay in advance."
> 
> as in didn't pay in advance for things he didn't receive.
> 
> If he didn't pay in advance, then why would he wait a year for things like stilts, blades, hammer. Why not cancel back orders and get it from someone else.


OKAY....What?...:blink: You're confusing the hell out of me.
He bought products from DrywallZone.....
Sent them the money....
They sent him half of what he ordered...
Never sent him the other half..
He is missing stilts, an assortment of blades and a hammer...
They ripped him off!
They didn't take half of his money...they took all of his money for the order and only shipped him half of his products.


----------



## JustMe

PrecisionTaping said:


> OKAY....What?...:blink: You're confusing the hell out of me.
> He bought products from DrywallZone.....
> Sent them the money....
> They sent him half of what he ordered...
> Never sent him the other half..
> He is missing stilts, an assortment of blades and a hammer...
> They ripped him off!
> They didn't take half of his money...they took all of his money for the order and only shipped him half of his products.


You were confusing me. Must've been all that cliff diving. Didn't happen to hit something on the way down? :whistling2: 

A little before your time, but this is sounding like the problems some people were posting about DWT member 1wallboardsman, when they sent him/his company money for things.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/sad-story-1936/

http://newtapingtoolsstore.com/

Wonder how that all worked out, if at all.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JustMe said:


> You were confusing me. Must've been all that cliff diving. Didn't happen to hit something on the way down? :whistling2:
> 
> A little before your time, but this is sounding like the problems some people were posting about DWT member 1wallboardsman, when they sent him/his company money for things.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/sad-story-1936/
> 
> http://newtapingtoolsstore.com/
> 
> Wonder how that all worked out, if at all.


Hmmm...I didn't even know Jon Luman sold stuff..
oh, well I guess apparently he doesn't. He just takes your money. :lol:


----------



## CatD7

paulfreely said:


> I go in to there shop twice a week and always full of contractors and a nice repair area where they work on my tapers really cheap and they have been there for over 10 years so I do not think they are out to rip people off maybe they do not want to deal with the guy or something but always friendly and always guys in the shop


 
If they don't want to mess with him, they should send his money back. i bet they are just common criminals.


----------



## Blute72

*Dissatisfied customer!*



drywall guy158 said:


> i'm STILL waiting for the rest of my order !!


Me too. Joined this forum to add to this thread, as I only saw it AFTER ordering from drywallzone.

I received part of my order from drywallzone with the rest listed as "back ordered". I have been chasing them daily for the past two weeks for a status update and most recently a refund request with no response or a "will get back to you". Very frustrating!! Hopefully we can get this sorted!!

Shop with caution!!


----------



## Mountain Man

All-wall carries practically everything that I need and they always send it it out super fast. Two days max and the tools are at my door ready to be put to work!! I'm gonna keep supporting them cuz the take great care of me! Thanks all-wall!!


----------



## drywall guy158

Blute72 said:


> Me too. Joined this forum to add to this thread, as I only saw it AFTER ordering from drywallzone.
> 
> I received part of my order from drywallzone with the rest listed as "back ordered". I have been chasing them daily for the past two weeks for a status update and most recently a refund request with no response or a "will get back to you". Very frustrating!! Hopefully we can get this sorted!!
> 
> Shop with caution!!


yikes ! sorry to hear they got you to !! still nothing on my end !! :furious:


----------



## moore

Mountain Man said:


> All-wall carries practically everything that I need and they always send it it out super fast. Two days max and the tools are at my door ready to be put to work!! I'm gonna keep supporting them cuz the take great care of me! Thanks all-wall!!


 All-wall are on time! Everytime:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

moore said:


> All-wall are on time! Everytime:yes::thumbsup:


Absolutely:thumbup:.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Absolutely:thumbup:.


I just got an order from all wall, Great service as all ways :thumbsup: And spend $100 get a free t, I have three now. Those kraft knifes look good dont they, And wow that speare corner sanders a whopper.


----------



## Square Foot

Most of my online business goes to All-Wall,...superb customer service.

Purchases through Wall-Tools have been very limited but the seem like a solid company as well. Only complaint...wrong color > FREE < t-shirt was sent. If you're going to send >FREE< stuff, at least try to get it correct


----------



## Blute72

drywall guy158 said:


> yikes ! sorry to hear they got you to !! still nothing on my end !! :furious:


Have made another 2 attempts at contacting them... No luck!


----------



## drywall guy158

Blute72 said:


> Have made another 2 attempts at contacting them... No luck!


no surprise there !!!:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Make no mistake about it either, I know they watch this thread...


----------



## Blute72

PrecisionTaping said:


> Make no mistake about it either, I know they watch this thread...


I hope so


----------



## drywall guy158

sent you a p.m. Blute72 !!


----------



## CatD7

moore said:


> All-wall are on time! Everytime:yes::thumbsup:


 

Damn skippy!


----------



## CatD7

PrecisionTaping said:


> Make no mistake about it either, I know they watch this thread...


 


Drywall Zone, if you ARE watching, I ain't buying from you. AllWall all the way!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

CatD7 said:


> Drywall Zone, if you ARE watching, I ain't buying from you. AllWall all the way!


Or WallTools! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blute72

PrecisionTaping said:


> Make no mistake about it either, I know they watch this thread...


They haven't tried to explain themselves....


----------



## moore

I never hit the john without my wishbook!

SHIRT ON!:whistling2:


----------



## aridshrub

*Shopped with DrywallZone since 2008*

I've ordered from drywallzone.com, my first order was in 2008 and I just recently placed an order.

My impression is that this is a real brick-and-mortar store, and they do web sales too. They carry some really high-end stuff that you don't see at other web sites. Their prices and shipping rates are quite low.

Woody Oakley is very kind on the phone. I suspect what may happen is that frustrated customers end up becoming very difficult in their tone, and perhaps these people are just too much to deal with? It reminds me to be patient and understanding with everyone, both suppliers and my customers.

If you choose to order with DWZ I suggest you call to make sure everything you want is in stock, and if not, when it is expected. Make sure that this timeframe fits your requirements. If not, shop elsewhere, I have seen mentioned several other suppliers in this thread. 

I hate to see an honest business run down, the economy is tough and I have heard DWZ has had to cut down on their staff. They are a reputable business but they choose to give priority to their brick and mortar business; that is their choice but it makes sense to me from a business perspective. 

I'm in the same boat by getting squeezed by this economy, maybe the members could be more understanding and not so quick to judge or accuse someone who has a great deal to offer to the drywall businessperson.

Whenever I order something online, I use a credit card that lets me dispute transactions. If something isn't shipped within 30 days, Mastercard will take a dispute. You get a credit right away. Then it is up to the merchant to prove the dispute is invalid. Trust me this works better than spamming an online merchant with excessive emails or being rude on the telephone.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

aridshrub said:


> I've ordered from drywallzone.com, my first order was in 2008 and I just recently placed an order.
> 
> My impression is that this is a real brick-and-mortar store, and the do web sales too. They carry some really high-end stuff that you don't see at other web sites. Their prices and shipping rates are quite low.
> 
> Woody Oakley is very kind on the phone. I suspect what may happen is that frustrated customers end up becoming very difficult in their tone, and perhaps these people are just too much to deal with? It reminds me to be patient and understanding with everyone, both suppliers and my customers.
> 
> If you choose to order with drywallzone.com I suggest you call to make sure everything you want is in stock, and if not, when it is expected. Make sure that this timeframe fits your requirements. If not, shop elsewhere, I have seen mentioned several other suppliers in this thread.
> 
> I hate to see an honest business run down, the economy is tough and I have heard drywallzone has had to cut down on their staff. They are a reputable business but they have to give priority to their brick and mortar business.
> 
> I'm in the same boat by getting squeezed by this economy, maybe the members could be more understanding and not so quick to judge or accuse someone who has a great deal to offer to the drywall businessperson.


This is the biggest piece of crap I have read on this Site!!!!!!!*&^%%$&^

Their going through some hard times, and their really nice guys









Que the music please









But hold on, what if your right:blink:,,,, I'm going to call up Revenue Canada today, tell them I'm going through some hard times, that I'm a really nice guy. I will be really kind to them on the phone, and not raise my voice in anger,, using your philosophy, all my problems shall be gone by 5 o'clock this evening.................NOT !!!!!!:furious:

Runny a business is not for pussies , it will eat it's young, you should go back to the arms of your mother, where you belong


----------



## gazman

Agreed 2Buck, it doesn't matter how nice a guy you are or how much the recession is biting. YOU CANT TAKE PEOPLES MONEY AND GIVE THEM NOTHING IN RETURN. It is actually called STEALING :yes:.

Looks like a flame account to me, first post on the board and they come out in defense of someone:whistling2:.


----------



## Square Foot

" I hate to see an honest business run down " ???

I don't really put a lot of stock in the BBB rating system, BUT....

DrywallZone, 19 complaints closed in the past 3yrs

All-Wall, 1 complaint closed in the past 3yrs

WallTools, 0 complaints closed in past 3 yrs


----------



## gordie

O i think Aridshrub is working for drywallzone and many other companies on the internet spamming up forums trying to lure people back to his clients.:sneaky2:

He works out of one of Kelowna's many call centers or telemarketing scam building they have a sh#t load of those out there probably the only kind of people left there are sales goofs.

Hey Aridshrub tell me anything about my job anything at all and mabie I'll believe a word you have to say or you could tell us your real name i know Kelowna very well I'm a Rutland boy you? :detective:

Bet you won't answer.:boxing:


----------



## gordie

O and Aridshrub if your one of my buddies and this is the only job you can get i miss you guys out there but you should really get out to these prairies for some real work quit workin for those rich greed mongers in Kelowna they just hoard the lake for themselves:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe

gordie said:


> O i think Aridshrub is working for drywallzone and many other companies on the internet spamming up forums trying to lure people back to his clients.:sneaky2:
> 
> He works out of one of Kelowna's many call centers or telemarketing scam building they have a sh#t load of those out there probably the only kind of people left there are sales goofs.


Are you sure about the call centers?

Actually, I couldn't blame Woody for trying to do some damage control regarding this thread. If you type 'drywall zone' and 'drywallzone' into Google, this thread's title is the 4th entry to come up on the 1st page. Not the kind of thing I'd want for internet advertising.


----------



## keke

I buy stuff online very often including bulky tools and never had a problem with delivery but I only use paypal for payment.Seller doesn't get your financial information and in case you don't get the parcel or the item doesn't match the description you are covered by paypal against any losses https://www.paypal.com/au/webapps/mpp/paypal-safety-and-security


----------



## gordie

JustMe said:


> Are you sure about the call centers?
> 
> Actually, I couldn't blame Woody for trying to do some damage control regarding this thread. If you type 'drywall zone' and 'drywallzone' into Google, this thread's title is the 4th entry to come up on the 1st page. Not the kind of thing I'd want for internet advertising.


 Actually was a little drunk last night. :drink:

I'm Guessing that Woody is the boss at drywallzone. I don't really have anything to say about them never done business with them so shame on me for jumping on them sounding like a di#k.

But i do think Im right About Aridshrub he's not a drywaller or taper just someone doing his internet spaming 

This Woody guy should just come on here himself like all the good companies do you guy's know them by name like"Aron "from Columbia or "Jim" from Marshalltown,, and then no one would feel like their getting dooped buy dudes at call centers the guy has 1 post and it's defending a store not 1 remark about our work i don't think this guy has ever worked with his hands Kellowna is full of that kind of work.

I guess i shouldn't complain to much the buildings these guys work out of were some of the last good builds in kelowna it did help the economy there just don't like trickery:yes:


----------



## aridshrub

*Learning a lesson from your mistake...*

Look its not my mistake, so don't attack me. My kids both graduated from RSS. I do remodelling for the regular people and I'm too old to try to deal with the $5M houses on the lake. I just make a few bucks on weekends and I'm known for my word and the quality of my work.

First off, people make mistakes, it happens. So do I go and start spamming someone with email or get irate on the phone? Never have, never will. Life is too short. That is just how I do it. You can do it your way.

I don't tell anyone how to run their business but I will tell you how I run mine with regard to internet purchases. I use mastercard, I check their shipping policy and make sure they don't say anything about net 90 or net 60 shipping, and so its net 30. If I don't get shipment in 30 days that order gets disputed and I am out no money. But I'm still annoyed so I would not use that merchant again. I like DWZ because they ship it USPS/Canada Post and I get the item and no 12% HST. The local suppliers mark everything up by 25-50% because we are in Kelowna. Most USA sites charge escrow service which makes it uneconomical. Canadian internet sites charge full taxes.

I trust DWZ because I've never had a problem with them. But if I placed and order and I don't see it in 30 days, I'll dispute it with mastercard and they are off my list of suppliers. Simple, no frustration, and no risk to your business. I have two kids in college and I just don't have money to put at risk so I make sure I'm covered.

Good Luck, -arid


----------



## gordie

aridshrub said:


> Look its not my mistake, so don't attack me. My kids both graduated from RSS. I do remodelling for the regular people and I'm too old to try to deal with the $5M houses on the lake. I just make a few bucks on weekends and I'm known for my word and the quality of my work.
> 
> First off, people make mistakes, it happens. So do I go and start spamming someone with email or get irate on the phone? Never have, never will. Life is too short. That is just how I do it. You can do it your way.
> 
> I don't tell anyone how to run their business but I will tell you how I run mine with regard to internet purchases. I use mastercard, I check their shipping policy and make sure they don't say anything about net 90 or net 60 shipping, and so its net 30. If I don't get shipment in 30 days that order gets disputed and I am out no money. But I'm still annoyed so I would not use that merchant again. I like DWZ because they ship it USPS/Canada Post and I get the item and no 12% HST. The local suppliers mark everything up by 25-50% because we are in Kelowna. Most USA sites charge escrow service which makes it uneconomical. Canadian internet sites charge full taxes.
> 
> I trust DWZ because I've never had a problem with them. But if I placed and order and I don't see it in 30 days, I'll dispute it with mastercard and they are off my list of suppliers. Simple, no frustration, and no risk to your business. I have two kids in college and I just don't have money to put at risk so I make sure I'm covered.
> 
> Good Luck, -arid



Ok Arid so your just a good guy doing part time renos in kelowna i can be a jerk wile drinkin them beers.:whistling2:


Here's the thing Arid mabie you could try posting say a situation from one of your renos tell us what your using from old D.W.Z.:yes:

That`s what most guys here are doin. You are just here once again telling me about D.W.Z. great policies. Not really normal for a first time post guy in this trade just makes me think mabie im right :yes: and your just a marketing dude at one of kelownas many marketing agencies:whistling2:

I could be wrong just made a board an hour ago twice two measurements weren`t even close don`t know what i did really:jester:


----------



## aridshrub

*Rutland renos*

I do 'paint and drywall' and some low-voltage wiring, cat6, cable, home theater. I get referrals from plumber and electrician work friends who typically tear the snot out of a homeowner's drywall. I also get a few calls for ceiling texture removal. Painters don't like ceiling texture removal because it is usually hiding a lot of drywall problems. I don't like it that much either but I have a Planex drywall sander and I can do it faster than anyone without one. I work without a helper so I don't bid on new construction or big remodels. I don't do wallpaper but I can prep for it.

A lot of times I'm called in to fix a patch or paint crack that is usually a floating drywall seam. If it is a ceiling or exterior wall I always get a tight seal on the moisture barrier. A lot of problems are due to moisture buildup where someone has cut through the moisture barrier membrane and created a path for an air leak. This leads to wet spots and peeling paint that "can't be explained". 

Everyone seems to have their own secret to doing drywall patches. Personally I have a Milwaukee M25 stud finder that actually gives you the center of a stud every time. I make a few (vertical) marks where the stud finder reads. Then I take a level and mark a vertical line on the two studs. Measure, cut out the drywall patch with that width and an estimate of the height, somewhat bigger than the hole. Put the patch up on the wall and check the vertical lines, and trace the horizontal lines from the patch piece onto the wall, Then cut the wall. I use a Fein multi tool with a metal/wood blade just in case I hit a screw.

I will put in "fire-block" on the horizontal seams so I can get a screw in both on the patch and the existing drywall. I also keep some 3/4 or 1" plywood scraps if I can't get a fire-block in. On ceiling patches, I just use plywood. When using plywood, put a drywall screw on the plywood, and then stick it into your cavity, you might turn it so you span the hole. Hold the floating piece of plywood by a pair of vice-grip pliers (by the screw you just put in) and pull it toward you, holding it firm against the existing drywall. Then, with the other hand, put in a screw or two, one handed, and if you drop a screw here, it is okay to curse. (But don't curse in front of children, ladies, or parrots: instead, use a substitute curse word such as "Stephan Harper" or "Obama").

I will float the patch, come back the next day or so, sand and float it one more time. On my third visit, I apply the first coat of paint. By now hopefully I'm on a first name basis with the homeowner and get some cookies and coffee when I show up. I let that dry two days, and for my last visit, I lightly sand (180 grit) and then apply the final coat. I call up the next day or so to make sure homeowner is happy with how it looks once the paint is dry.

I can also match wall texture, but that is fairly uncommon in these parts, thankfully. I have a small air-powered touch-up gun for texture. Before I start, everything is always properly masked. When I'm done, I clean up carefully.

For all of this I can charge a decent price, but I do end up with lots of little trips and it can be a pain when people are not there when they promise to be.

As far as what I order from DWZ and how often, the most expensive thing are stilts which I don't use anymore, and they are great for Graco parts (filter, tips). DWZ works well for me because they ship USPS/Canada Post, no escrow service, and I never get hit with customs or sales tax, and no trips to the USA just to get a parcel. Woody seems very helpful. I have had orders where something is out of stock but the web site says it is in stock. So it is best to call and verify. 

I find that there are no USA sites that will ship me Graco parts because they have some kind of agreement with Graco not to ship to Canada. The Graco dealers here charge $40 for a spray tip that should cost $25. If I order from a Canada web site, I pay shipping and full 12% HST. So I find that small places like this in the USA are good. I can even buy mail order from China, with no shipping, no duty and no HST. 

If you guys want to pick on DWZ because he messed up someone's order, I'll leave you to that. I have found them to be okay and I don't mind standing up for a supplier. If it were me, I would make it right with a customer, regardless. And I would never let it go for a year. Dispute the charge. Don't pay with cash up front. That is just stupidity, the way I see it.


----------



## Mudshark

You see gordie - not all drywall guys from Kelowna are that bad....

Worked a condo building job a few years back in Nanaimo that had the drywall subbed to a Kelowna contractor. He brought this Kelowna boarding crew out that he knew to do some rooms. Had to pay their way out and put them in a motel as well as give them a cash advance. :yes: The 2 guys could board when they got started and had their skinny girlfriend attempting to do the firetaping. Turns out they were into the crack pretty good. We came to work one morning and they were gone as were all the drywall tools on site. The tools were located same day in a local pawn shop. Damn crackers - never saw them again.


----------



## drywall guy158

aridshrub said:


> I do 'paint and drywall' and some low-voltage wiring, cat6, cable, home theater. I get referrals from plumber and electrician work friends who typically tear the snot out of a homeowner's drywall. I also get a few calls for ceiling texture removal. Painters don't like ceiling texture removal because it is usually hiding a lot of drywall problems. I don't like it that much either but I have a Planex drywall sander and I can do it faster than anyone without one. I work without a helper so I don't bid on new construction or big remodels. I don't do wallpaper but I can prep for it.
> 
> A lot of times I'm called in to fix a patch or paint crack that is usually a floating drywall seam. If it is a ceiling or exterior wall I always get a tight seal on the moisture barrier. A lot of problems are due to moisture buildup where someone has cut through the moisture barrier membrane and created a path for an air leak. This leads to wet spots and peeling paint that "can't be explained".
> 
> Everyone seems to have their own secret to doing drywall patches. Personally I have a Milwaukee M25 stud finder that actually gives you the center of a stud every time. I make a few (vertical) marks where the stud finder reads. Then I take a level and mark a vertical line on the two studs. Measure, cut out the drywall patch with that width and an estimate of the height, somewhat bigger than the hole. Put the patch up on the wall and check the vertical lines, and trace the horizontal lines from the patch piece onto the wall, Then cut the wall. I use a Fein multi tool with a metal/wood blade just in case I hit a screw.
> 
> I will put in "fire-block" on the horizontal seams so I can get a screw in both on the patch and the existing drywall. I also keep some 3/4 or 1" plywood scraps if I can't get a fire-block in. On ceiling patches, I just use plywood. When using plywood, put a drywall screw on the plywood, and then stick it into your cavity, you might turn it so you span the hole. Hold the floating piece of plywood by a pair of vice-grip pliers (by the screw you just put in) and pull it toward you, holding it firm against the existing drywall. Then, with the other hand, put in a screw or two, one handed, and if you drop a screw here, it is okay to curse. (But don't curse in front of children, ladies, or parrots: instead, use a substitute curse word such as "Stephan Harper" or "Obama").
> 
> I will float the patch, come back the next day or so, sand and float it one more time. On my third visit, I apply the first coat of paint. By now hopefully I'm on a first name basis with the homeowner and get some cookies and coffee when I show up. I let that dry two days, and for my last visit, I lightly sand (180 grit) and then apply the final coat. I call up the next day or so to make sure homeowner is happy with how it looks once the paint is dry.
> 
> I can also match wall texture, but that is fairly uncommon in these parts, thankfully. I have a small air-powered touch-up gun for texture. Before I start, everything is always properly masked. When I'm done, I clean up carefully.
> 
> For all of this I can charge a decent price, but I do end up with lots of little trips and it can be a pain when people are not there when they promise to be.
> 
> As far as what I order from DWZ and how often, the most expensive thing are stilts which I don't use anymore, and they are great for Graco parts (filter, tips). DWZ works well for me because they ship USPS/Canada Post, no escrow service, and I never get hit with customs or sales tax, and no trips to the USA just to get a parcel. Woody seems very helpful. I have had orders where something is out of stock but the web site says it is in stock. So it is best to call and verify.
> 
> I find that there are no USA sites that will ship me Graco parts because they have some kind of agreement with Graco not to ship to Canada. The Graco dealers here charge $40 for a spray tip that should cost $25. If I order from a Canada web site, I pay shipping and full 12% HST. So I find that small places like this in the USA are good. I can even buy mail order from China, with no shipping, no duty and no HST.
> 
> If you guys want to pick on DWZ because he messed up someone's order, I'll leave you to that. I have found them to be okay and I don't mind standing up for a supplier. If it were me, I would make it right with a customer, regardless. And I would never let it go for a year. Dispute the charge. Don't pay with cash up front. That is just stupidity, the way I see it.


bla bla bla.....there you go again trying to make drywall zone something there NOT !!! drywall zone sucks plane and simple !! like how you did the copy and paste on 50% of your post from other's to make it look like you typed your responce........:ban:


----------



## cazna

Ive delt with DWZ several times, And had some questions for woody etc, All was good, Man i cant believe this thread is still going, So who actually missed out on what here???? Did someone pay for an order and never got it??? Out of just how many sales has DWZ put through compared to how many went bad???, Do 100 good jobs and one person hears about it, Make one mistake and 100 people hear about it.


----------



## moore

''Do 100 good jobs and one person hears about it, Make one mistake and 100 people hear about it. ''



:laughing: :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> ''Do 100 good jobs and one person hears about it, Make one mistake and 100 people hear about it. ''
> 
> 
> 
> :laughing: :yes:


No no no

It's called, Screw 100 women, and you must be good in bed, and everyone calls you a Stud,,,,,,,,,,,, but screw one sheep, and everyone calls you a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Kiwiman can answer that one:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell

2buckcanuck said:


> No no no
> 
> It's called, Screw 100 women, and you must be good in bed, and everyone calls you a Stud,,,,,,,,,,,, but screw one sheep, and everyone calls you a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Kiwiman can answer that one:whistling2:


Enough said........


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> So who actually missed out on what here???? Did someone pay for an order and never got it??? Out of just how many sales has DWZ put through compared to how many went bad???, Do 100 good jobs and one person hears about it, Make one mistake and 100 people hear about it.


Caz, it wasn't just drywall guy158, who started the thread. There was at least 4 other people as well who complained on this thread about DWZ service. That seems a decent # for the # of people who know about this site and who've posted to it, and who order online as well.

That '4' includes the one PT had mentioned he'd been emailing with. One of the 4 said he finally got whatever he was waiting on. I can't remember if any of them were the same as the one(s?) who complained on the thread mudslingr had started about DWZ.

Over and above that, there's what seemed to be the one person coming on this thread who was writing under a bunch of names in support of DWZ - the spelling and punctuation errors were consistent between them all, and consistent at the time with the writing on DWZ's website.

That seeming one person made out to be both satisfied DWZ customers as well as at least one person claiming to be from another DWZ owned internet company site - drywalltoolsplus, I believe it was.


----------



## JustMe

gordie said:


> This Woody guy should just come on here himself like all the good companies do


Yeah, playing it straight would probably work better than playing games. Or letting it slide.


----------



## Mudshark

JustMe said:


> Yeah, playing it straight would probably work better than playing games. Or letting it slide.


They probably should have let it slide JustMe.

Most of us that have been on DWT a while have already had the red flag waved when it comes to dealing with Drywall Zone and would likely avoid them. :yes: If their plan really is to clear their name they are going about it in the wrong way by bringing this thread to the forefront again. They may not be doing a very good business but may have been able to snare a few unsuspecting customers that never saw this thread. They just shot themselves in the foot by having this thread renewed. Any new guys reading for the first time BEWARE there has been some issues. There are reputable online stores for your drywall needs that come highly recommended. Go find them, they deliver as promised. :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> No no no
> 
> It's called, Screw 100 women, and you must be good in bed, and everyone calls you a Stud,,,,,,,,,,,, *but screw one sheep, and everyone calls you a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*,Kiwiman can answer that one:whistling2:


Calls you a what?

:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell

Kiwiman said:


> Calls you a what?
> 
> :whistling2:


Hahahahaha. That's hilarious !!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordie

aridshrub said:


> I do 'paint and drywall' and some low-voltage wiring, cat6, cable, home theater. I get referrals from plumber and electrician work friends who typically tear the snot out of a homeowner's drywall. I also get a few calls for ceiling texture removal. Painters don't like ceiling texture removal because it is usually hiding a lot of drywall problems. I don't like it that much either but I have a Planex drywall sander and I can do it faster than anyone without one. I work without a helper so I don't bid on new construction or big remodels. I don't do wallpaper but I can prep for it.
> 
> A lot of times I'm called in to fix a patch or paint crack that is usually a floating drywall seam. If it is a ceiling or exterior wall I always get a tight seal on the moisture barrier. A lot of problems are due to moisture buildup where someone has cut through the moisture barrier membrane and created a path for an air leak. This leads to wet spots and peeling paint that "can't be explained".
> 
> Everyone seems to have their own secret to doing drywall patches. Personally I have a Milwaukee M25 stud finder that actually gives you the center of a stud every time. I make a few (vertical) marks where the stud finder reads. Then I take a level and mark a vertical line on the two studs. Measure, cut out the drywall patch with that width and an estimate of the height, somewhat bigger than the hole. Put the patch up on the wall and check the vertical lines, and trace the horizontal lines from the patch piece onto the wall, Then cut the wall. I use a Fein multi tool with a metal/wood blade just in case I hit a screw.
> 
> I will put in "fire-block" on the horizontal seams so I can get a screw in both on the patch and the existing drywall. I also keep some 3/4 or 1" plywood scraps if I can't get a fire-block in. On ceiling patches, I just use plywood. When using plywood, put a drywall screw on the plywood, and then stick it into your cavity, you might turn it so you span the hole. Hold the floating piece of plywood by a pair of vice-grip pliers (by the screw you just put in) and pull it toward you, holding it firm against the existing drywall. Then, with the other hand, put in a screw or two, one handed, and if you drop a screw here, it is okay to curse. (But don't curse in front of children, ladies, or parrots: instead, use a substitute curse word such as "Stephan Harper" or "Obama").
> 
> I will float the patch, come back the next day or so, sand and float it one more time. On my third visit, I apply the first coat of paint. By now hopefully I'm on a first name basis with the homeowner and get some cookies and coffee when I show up. I let that dry two days, and for my last visit, I lightly sand (180 grit) and then apply the final coat. I call up the next day or so to make sure homeowner is happy with how it looks once the paint is dry.
> 
> I can also match wall texture, but that is fairly uncommon in these parts, thankfully. I have a small air-powered touch-up gun for texture. Before I start, everything is always properly masked. When I'm done, I clean up carefully.
> 
> For all of this I can charge a decent price, but I do end up with lots of little trips and it can be a pain when people are not there when they promise to be.
> 
> As far as what I order from DWZ and how often, the most expensive thing are stilts which I don't use anymore, and they are great for Graco parts (filter, tips). DWZ works well for me because they ship USPS/Canada Post, no escrow service, and I never get hit with customs or sales tax, and no trips to the USA just to get a parcel. Woody seems very helpful. I have had orders where something is out of stock but the web site says it is in stock. So it is best to call and verify.
> 
> I find that there are no USA sites that will ship me Graco parts because they have some kind of agreement with Graco not to ship to Canada. The Graco dealers here charge $40 for a spray tip that should cost $25. If I order from a Canada web site, I pay shipping and full 12% HST. So I find that small places like this in the USA are good. I can even buy mail order from China, with no shipping, no duty and no HST.
> 
> If you guys want to pick on DWZ because he messed up someone's order, I'll leave you to that. I have found them to be okay and I don't mind standing up for a supplier. If it were me, I would make it right with a customer, regardless. And I would never let it go for a year. Dispute the charge. Don't pay with cash up front. That is just stupidity, the way I see it.


 Actually i was just picking on you thats what rutland kids do.:devil:

At least they used to I've only got one year before I'm 40 and rutland has changed alot I'll be there this summer though i miss my stomping grounds.

And Arid you sound like you do know what your talking about and if you just researched all that well that would still be pretty good learning in 1 day so i think it's me who needs to :shutup:shut up.

I don't anything good or bad about D.W.Z. Ive never delt with them so good luck with your business D.W.Z. and you should probably send Arid a box of screws or a trowel the guy is suer going to bat for ya.:batman:

Your not a bad guy after all Arid and I'm glad. Spammers are all over these sites and you do know what I'm talking about when i say that many of them are from our pretty city. hope to here from you again on other threads man we don't just put down suppliers these guys are a well of info and good laughs. I would like to here whats going on in Kelowna from time to time :surrender:


----------



## gordie

Mudshark said:


> You see gordie - not all drywall guys from Kelowna are that bad....
> 
> Worked a condo building job a few years back in Nanaimo that had the drywall subbed to a Kelowna contractor. He brought this Kelowna boarding crew out that he knew to do some rooms. Had to pay their way out and put them in a motel as well as give them a cash advance. :yes: The 2 guys could board when they got started and had their skinny girlfriend attempting to do the firetaping. Turns out they were into the crack pretty good. We came to work one morning and they were gone as were all the drywall tools on site. The tools were located same day in a local pawn shop. Damn crackers - never saw them again.


Yep sounds like some of my piers not everyone doing drywall from kelowna is a crack head but their are alot and i think i might know the team your talking about could be wrong again but was the leader named hughy


----------



## JustMe

Mudshark said:


> They probably should have let it slide JustMe.
> 
> Most of us that have been on DWT a while have already had the red flag waved when it comes to dealing with Drywall Zone and would likely avoid them. :yes: If their plan really is to clear their name they are going about it in the wrong way by bringing this thread to the forefront again. They may not be doing a very good business but may have been able to snare a few unsuspecting customers that never saw this thread. They just shot themselves in the foot by having this thread renewed. Any new guys reading for the first time BEWARE there has been some issues. There are reputable online stores for your drywall needs that come highly recommended. Go find them, they deliver as promised. :whistling2:


Maybe you're right, Mudshark. (Does resurrecting a thread like this automatically bring it more to the forefront again in Google searches?)

But there's also a certain 'rule'/'law' in marketing that goes something like this: 'If you admit to a negative, then you're more likely to be given a positive'. ('positive' being a positive claim).

So Avis advertises 'We're #2 (the negative), so why go with us? We try harder (the positive claim).' And market share noticeably swings their way.

When new CEO Mike from TT was here and getting jumped on by people whistling2 because he was skirting the 'Where are TT products being made' questions, he could've maybe done something like "Sorry, guys. That was decisions made by the old guard. I'm going to change that as much as I can."

In DWZ's case, maybe same thing: "Sorry, guys, we screwed up. But we'll make it right, and will try to not have it happen again."


----------



## gazman

JustMe said:


> When new CEO Mike from TT was here and getting jumped on by people whistling2 because he was skirting the 'Where are TT products being made' questions, he could've maybe done something like "Sorry, guys. That was decisions made by the old guard. I'm going to change that as much as I can."



Mike did help me out :yes: :thumbsup:. And I am only a small time operator on the other side of the world.


----------



## cazna

gazman said:


> Mike did help me out :yes: :thumbsup:. And I am only a small time operator on the other side of the world.


He was awsome to me too, Much to my surprise :yes:


----------



## JustMe

gazman said:


> Mike did help me out :yes: :thumbsup:. And I am only a small time operator on the other side of the world.


Yeah, well he never did anything for me. :whistling2: 

Except I do have a newer Made in China TT box that's not as good of quality as my older Made in USA TT boxes. So I guess that's something. :yes:


----------



## gordie

Where are you Aridshrub are you a D.W.T. guy now or were you just here for D.W.Z. ?:whistling2:

If those guys want to improve business they should just get on here themselves thats how you do good business ask ?'s of your customers answer ?s from your customers.:thumbsup:

Anyway I'm on the fence with ya Arid seems like your not a bad guy but i don't really care about some store so you should join in the conversation and so should they :euro:


----------



## mud bud

I'm one of his suppliers and have not been paid for a year for some stock he sold out of.

www.wallboardrsbuddy.com

Have to boot him off the website


----------



## gordie

I was right I love my home town scammers and all


----------



## JustMe

mud bud said:


> I'm one of his suppliers and have not been paid for a year for some stock he sold out of.
> 
> www.wallboardrsbuddy.com
> 
> Have to boot him off the website


Your link didn't work. This one does: http://www.wallboardersbuddy.com/


----------



## mud bud

Drywall zone and drywall tools plus are the same deal 

Ive delt with DWZ several times, And had some questions for woody etc, All was good, Man i cant believe this thread is still going, So who actually missed out on what here???? Did someone pay for an order and never got it??? Out of just how many sales has DWZ put through compared to how many went bad???, Do 100 good jobs and one person hears about it, Make one mistake and 100 people hear about it

This thread is still going because people still have not received their product or in my case still have not been paid for product delivered. So the $900 owed to me was turned into $1800 and put in his pocket.

Why would we want to stop this thread when all those who where screwed can do unto others that which was done to them

I deal to all the online dealers and have only had one problem. Guess who?


----------



## JustMe

mud bud said:


> This thread is still going because people still have not received their product or in my case still have not been paid for product delivered. So the $900 owed to me was turned into $1800 and put in his pocket.
> 
> Why would we want to stop this thread when all those who where screwed can do unto others that which was done to them
> 
> I deal to all the online dealers and have only had one problem. Guess who?


This guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUQZTeIJYa4

Looks like Woody set up shop in a new place the last while?


----------



## croozer

*Woody's full of sh*t*



cazna said:


> Vegas drywall, Tracking, usps etc.........its got all wall written all over it............Hopefully brandon at Walltools wont lower himself to this level of nonsence :thumbsup:
> 
> I have done a few orders at Drywallzone and it was perfect service, This threads a load of bollocks.


These are my experiences with Drywall Zone.......Ordered a full set of columbias, the large set. It took over 4 months to arrive. Every call was greeted with some new bullsh*t story, eg, Columbia don't have any tools at the moment, etc , etc. When they did arrive, it was short the 3" spotter. First I was told it wasn't included in the set, but I didn't wear that, A month later, a 3" tape-tech spotter showed up. Useless to me as I didn't have a TT handle, so I ended up buying one locally, cost me a bomb.
Two years later, I decided to buy a TT mudrunner. You can guess the story, but after threats of legal action to recover my money, three months later I was issued a refund. I ordered one from Brandon at wall tools, a week later it arrived, no hassles. 
My experience is that Woody seems to think that everyone is an idiot, and treats people as such. Be very, very careful dealing with him........:furious:


----------



## drywall guy158

and the thread is still going !!!

what's even better.......Google "drywall zone" :laughing:

woody screwed me out of $$$$/tools buy my karma is still going ! :yes:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://youtu.be/zUQZTeIJYa4.


----------



## JustMe

drywall guy158 said:


> and the thread is still going !!!
> 
> what's even better.......Google "drywall zone" :laughing:
> 
> woody screwed me out of $$$$/tools buy my karma is still going ! :yes:


The thread that keeps on giving. 

In large part because of the internet, I think there more and more could come times when manufacturers not only have to concern themselves with the product and service/warranty they put out, but also may have to concern themselves with the dealers selling their products - how they conduct themselves.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Don't buy from drywall zone.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Don't buy from drywall zone.


What they get cha for?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

One of my guys showed up today saying he bought a new hawk and trowel. I ask from where? Drywall zone. I told him to Google drywall zone.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mr.Brightstar said:


> One of my guys showed up today saying he bought a new hawk and trowel. I ask from where? Drywall zone. I told him to Google drywall zone.


Did he receive it!?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> Did he receive it!?


He just ordered it Friday. He said it should be here by end of the week. We'll see.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mr.Brightstar said:


> He just ordered it Friday. He said it should be here by end of the week. We'll see.


Haha! 5$ says he gets it.
You can guarantee they've been watching this thread....
They cant risk ripping someone else off.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! 5$ says he gets it.
> You can guarantee they've been watching this thread....
> They cant risk ripping someone else off.


I hope so I want to try the kraft Ellie trowel. If drywall zone is watching, send him a 12 x 5.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> He just ordered it Friday. He said it should be here by end of the week. We'll see.


Those storage sheds get mighty cluttered ...I'm sure they will send It on 
once they find It.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I hope so I want to try the kraft Ellie trowel. If drywall zone is watching, send him a 12 x 5.


Do you mean the Kraft Ellite trowel?
They're okay...we have two.
I've had better.
I really want a Pavan trowel!!! So badly! They're so pretty!!...
If I buy that bad boy, i'll most likely end up buying a systainer from festool and all my nice knives and trowels are going in there for protection.


----------



## D A Drywall

Hey Brian that's a sweet trowel. What do they go for


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> Do you mean the Kraft Ellite trowel?
> They're okay...we have two.
> I've had better.
> I really want a Pavan trowel!!! So badly! They're so pretty!!...
> If I buy that bad boy, i'll most likely end up buying a systainer from festool and all my nice knives and trowels are going in there for protection.


Yup, that's the one. Pavon is always a good choice, I have a couple. I still use my curry as #1 trowel.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I hope so I want to try the kraft Ellie trowel. If drywall zone is watching, send him a 12 x 5.


I have 2 kraft elite trowels and they are beautiful. Although I do love my curry trowel


----------



## PrecisionTaping

D A Drywall said:


> Hey Brian that's a sweet trowel. What do they go for


http://www.amazon.com/844-Pavan-Inox-Trowel-240x100x0-6mm/dp/B00460XPX4


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

ok so you got net sales pulling fast ones what about certain companies who over charge, and maybe own an outlet supply store, think we should make a free video of that company, and few blokes from that side of the planet jump at his defense...

tell me blokes is this acceptable.......


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so you got net sales pulling fast ones what about certain companies who over charge, and maybe own an outlet supply store, think we should make a free video of that company, and few blokes from that side of the planet jump at his defense...
> 
> tell me blokes is this acceptable.......


I would never sell you a taco Joe!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> I would never sell you a taco Joe!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ok so you got net sales pulling fast ones what about certain companies who over charge, and maybe own an outlet supply store, think we should make a free video of that company, and few blokes from that side of the planet jump at his defense...
> 
> tell me blokes is this acceptable.......


I dont get it.
What are you talking about?


----------



## fr8train

P.T., I think he's referring to this thread
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/gilles-why-your-tools-cheaper-overseas-4752/


----------



## moore

PrecisionTaping said:


> I dont get it.
> What are you talking about?


Don't sell Joe a taco!!! :no:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

fr8train said:


> P.T., I think he's referring to this thread
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/gilles-why-your-tools-cheaper-overseas-4752/


pfft, I haven't even bothered commenting in that thread.
Joe, why do you always speak in riddles? Half the time I can't even make out what you're saying bro.
I've spoken to you on the phone before and you're a super cool dude.
Whats with the hate on TapePro?
As was mentioned, everything costs more in AUS. 
TapePro is more expensive yes, because they're an Australian company, that's why we have Blueline stateside. Everything costs more to manufacture and build in AUS. Blueline is the same tool/product except they find their own manufacturers for parts and labour, which again, is cheaper than in AUS, hence why a Blueline bazooka is cheaper for us.
But even if the boys from Australia tried to buy a Blueline, it's the taxes and importation fees and crap like that which cost extra. So allot of the times it's just easier for them to buy locally. It's just how it is.
Higher cost of living, everything goes up. Everything costs more.
It's not TapePro specifically who's prices are high.
You know how much is costs to get a can of Coca-Cola in AUS?!
It's ridiculous!
I know a couple of aussies who live in town here, and when they first moved up to Canada they almost crapped themselves! They were stocking up on pop like it was the friggen apocalypse! Cases and cases of pop! And I was like "Dude? What's with all the coca-cola?!" 
He explained it's too expensive back home, it didn't seem real to him that you could buy pop here cheaper than water.
It's just different cultures bro.
Cut TapePro some slack.

This is about hating on DRYWALL ZONE!
BOOOOO! YOU SUCK DRYWALL ZONE!

Who even names a store drywall zone?
Sounds like a video game arcade.


----------



## gazman

How much is a can of coke?


----------



## mld

They give the coke away just to get you to buy the cans and the cardboard box!:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> How much is a can of coke?


A single can? 1$
but if you go to a grocery store you can just buy a 12 pack for like 3-4$
Sometimes the 24 packs come on sale for 5$ish


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

gazman said:


> How much is a can of coke?


dont do the stuff


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> dont do the stuff


That's one thing that stays the same....The market price Is the same as It was 20 years ago. Kinda like drywall !


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! 5$ says he gets it. You can guarantee they've been watching this thread.... They cant risk ripping someone else off.


I should of bet you the $5. Still no tools from drywall zone.


----------



## mudslingr

Isn't there someone on this site from Vegas that could go to DZ and kindly ask WTF is going on ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

paulfreely said:


> I go in to there shop twice a week and always full of contractors and a nice repair area where they work on my tapers really cheap and they have been there for over 10 years so I do not think they are out to rip people off maybe they do not want to deal with the guy or something but always friendly and always guys in the shop


Seems you have 3 posts on here, did you join to answer this, has been people just joining in the past on comments and barely hear of them unless the certain topic is posted, I myself have been done in by a certain company not keeping a waranty and also no reply untill it really got to a topic here, the guy claims he just joined (company owner)
not so as I joined when they frequented the chat, have we heard from him again no

sadd world as in my apprenticeship days companies stood by thier product

new inventor coming out these days they call him Ice, seems to have a detailed description of his products


----------



## mud bud

I should of suspected something years ago when Woody wanted me to add Drywall Tools Plus as another of his websites.
Why would some operate under two different names? If not to hide something then why?
Drywall zone and Drywall tools plus, are they the same out fit? Time to send in some investigative reporters to dig up the real dirt


----------



## drywall guy158

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I should of bet you the $5. Still no tools from drywall zone.


x 2 .....


----------



## GranpaDan

I've been watching this thread, and waiting to see how Woody Oakley of Drywallzone responds. I just joined to add my .02.
I ordered a set of stilts and some flex tape in December of 2012. My bank account was charged, then, a few days later, it was credited. I wrote to Drywallzone and made sure the order was cancelled, and got a confirmation from them stating that.
About 6 months later, I'm balancing the books...and I find they charged me again, for something I cancelled (and never got). My bank agrees...two charges, one credit.
So, I contact them...sure they will just look into it and correct the error...because they are "professionals", right?
Nope. After 20 or so emails, and phone calls, I told Woody I would be filing with the BBB...and he says "Hi I have no idea what you are saying this is the first I heard a complaint on this your order was a drop ship and did not ship from our location so we do not know what is going on this order should have been cleared already but we can wait until you file a complaint and then respond to it may be better "
So, the BBB contacts him, and he doesn't respond to them. 
I filed with the ICC (Internet crime complaint center) and haven't heard back from anyone.
So, he's out in California...and I'm in Wisconsin...so maybe he feels the distance is going to be his friend? 
I'm filing with the California DCA, and because it is interstate commerce, and he has refused to address it, it may constitute fraud...but I'll let the FBI determine that.
I can also file a small claims action against him here, because it is a "breach of contract" issue, and is filed here, not there. I'll win, for sure...and then have a judgment I can file in Clovis, Ca. 
That might not be worth much, as Woody doesn't seem to value his reputation. But I've got time...I'm almost ready to retire...and I'll be damned if I let this guy get away with this. I'll make it a hobby. Check it out, Woody Oakley...order #17429


----------



## Corey The Taper

Hello granpa sorry to hear about this hope all works out I hate people who try to take advantage of others. Its your hard earned money and they just take it so easy. Hope you get this guy good


----------



## MrWillys

18 complaints with BBB.

http://www.bbb.org/central-californ...are-retail/drywall-zone-in-clovis-ca-89037445


----------



## JustMe

GranpaDan said:


> I'm filing with the California DCA, and because it is interstate commerce, and he has refused to address it, it may constitute fraud...but I'll let the FBI determine that.


 

How people get away with such things.....I'd be caught, charged, the 1st time I tried something like that. My luck. It's why I stay honest. 

Even though I'm up in Canada, I got another auto phone call yesterday saying that 'The FBi says a break-in happens every X seconds'. My thought's been "So what? I live in Canada, not the U.S."


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> How people get away with such things.....I'd be caught, charged, the 1st time I tried something like that. My luck. It's why I stay honest.
> 
> Even though I'm up in Canada, I got another auto phone call yesterday saying that 'The FBi says a break-in happens every X seconds'. My thought's been "So what? I live in Canada, not the U.S."


Lmfao ya I have a ton of family that live in canada and they all leave the door open I just look at them weird


----------



## JustMe

Corey The Taper said:


> Lmfao ya I have a ton of family that live in canada and they all leave the door open I just look at them weird


I think that's maybe my 1st ever "Lmfao". No more than 2nd.


----------



## Corey The Taper

JustMe said:


> I think that's maybe my 1st ever "Lmfao". No more than 2nd.


I wish I could move to canada you guys have the best strip clubs my favorite was in toronto 2 dollar cover and 25 cent wings.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Also if I lose my keys or leave them at work who cares you dont lock the doors


----------



## russ

*Drywallzone inc's woody oakley is a thief*

hi guys just wanted to keep this thread going as it is important to tell people what Drwallzone inc (USA) is capable of. I ordered a Graco MarkX off him in 2010 including delivery to AUS it cost me $8,500.00 US. and he never delivered it and i'm telling you now he doesn't give a stuff about anyone but him self. (Why isn't the Movie PURGE real.)
he will give you great prices on big articles knowing that he will never deliver them. do yourself a favor keep well away!


----------



## embella plaster

He would wanna be careful i know of people who have gone "away" for a quarter of that price if he did that to me i would make him an offer he couldnt refuse


----------



## Tim0282

Russ, I am really hoping you got your money back!


----------



## Wimpy65

Sadly, I missed this thread until now. I ordered from Drywall Zone in December 2014, in February they have sent me 1/3 of the order. That shipment came after MANY emails & phone calls.

 By April, I got so tired of waiting that I called my credit card company (American Express) to see if there was anything they could do. They went to work for me and now, in May, my account has been credited for the remainder of the order. It seems as though Woody never responded to them.

The string of excuses from Woody was almost laughable (if fact, we did laugh at them!). So, I will go back to the OP and second the motion: *Don't buy from Drywall Zone*!


----------



## Tim0282

Very strange!


----------



## embella plaster

I think its time to purge as russ said
My yank friends are to polite as debt collectors


----------



## embella plaster

That was over a couple of grand


----------



## Oldtimer

THANKS for the heads-up!


----------



## mud bud

Having slammed Woody the disingenuous pathetic representation of a (would it be erroneous to call him a) businessman for not paying me for 24 of my Wallboarder's Buddy drywall cutters he went onto his website and slammed the product under reviews. Hi lack of intellect makes it obvious he wrote the reviews.
Not smart enough to understand how this thread is effecting his so called business 
Sold more than 2,500 to date and only a few bad reviews. Seems people would rather write a bad review than contact me if there is a problem with the tool and have it remedied.

Yes the owner of Drywall zone is an


----------



## embella plaster

mud bud said:


> Having slammed Woody the disingenuous pathetic representation of a (would it be erroneous to call him a) businessman for not paying me for 24 of my Wallboarder's Buddy drywall cutters he went onto his website and slammed the product under reviews. Hi lack of intellect makes it obvious he wrote the reviews.
> Not smart enough to understand how this thread is effecting his so called business
> Sold more than 2,500 to date and only a few bad reviews. Seems people would rather write a bad review than contact me if there is a problem with the tool and have it remedied.
> 
> Yes the owner of Drywall zone is an


People dont realise the strength we have and the last time i had an issue i said would hate for me to mention this on dwt and the supplier in question more then appologised and looked after me perfectly ever since


----------



## russ

Hi guys
no such luck Tim I tried to go through the legal system over in the US and apparently he owns the IRS close to $250,000. I spent another $2,000.00 on trying to recover the money only to find out that if I was to go to court and get a judgement. I wouldn't get the money because of the IRS debt would need to be paid first.
So in all a rather expensive exercise. one I would rather not go threw again. 

Hi embella believe me I understand the situation that arose with that murder in moonee ponds. it is amazing how as contractors /sub-contractors we all strive to do the right thing for our clients. only to find that the people we try to please have set out from the beginning; are more than happy to screw us for as much as they can.


----------



## croozer

embella plaster said:


> That was over a couple of grand


Wonder if they reckon it was worth ripping the poor old plasterer off now? Seriously doubt it, just surprised it doesn't happen far more often.


----------



## JustMe

embella plaster said:


> I think its time to purge as russ said
> My yank friends are to polite as debt collectors


Looks like Woody is really liking you Australians: https://www.google.ca/?gfe_rd=cr&ei...ne&lrd=0x8094595286d60101:0xd15266a27c3523c,1


----------



## JustMe

Going back into the thread: Looks like Russ was here and did post on it a few months ago.



russ said:


> hi guys just wanted to keep this thread going as it is important to tell people what Drwallzone inc (USA) is capable of. I ordered a Graco MarkX off him in 2010 including delivery to AUS it cost me $8,500.00 US. and he never delivered it and i'm telling you now he doesn't give a stuff about anyone but him self. (Why isn't the Movie PURGE real.)
> he will give you great prices on big articles knowing that he will never deliver them. do yourself a favor keep well away!


----------



## cazna

Looks like I was totally wrong with my comments at the start of this thread, I defended woody as the few purchases I made were fine but obviously he is running a terrible business and robbing people, I hope he gets his due.


----------



## JustMe

cazna said:


> Looks like I was totally wrong with my comments at the start of this thread, I defended woody as the few purchases I made were fine but obviously he is running a terrible business and robbing people, I hope he gets his due.


The way I see things about being "totally wrong" like that is you were right, based on what you knew, thought you knew, and didn't know at the time. You weren't trying to mislead.

Problem is we can also be wrong at the same time based on what we think we know and don't know. Been there, done that, myself.

I could be wrong on this, but it looks like Woody might be especially targeting offshore accounts for big $ grabs. Might be that he figures places that have a lot of water between him and them could be the ones to do that with. &/or maybe it doesn't trigger things like U.S. mail fraud or something, if it's done outside the U.S.

If I had my products being sold by someone who's carrying on in such a business manner, I'd maybe want to think on that - if he's bringing in customers using my brand name and then taking customer $ for the products and not supplying. There can be a bit of a 'halo' effect. Eg. This thread has been going for over 3 years, and most of the main tool manufacturers have likely seen it by now, as most have posted on DWT during that time. I'm a bit disappointed to see there's certain tool brands still being listed on Drywall Zone that I buy - continuing to let their brand names to be used as 'bait' over the internet. Not a good way for doing business. Helping clean up the internet and keeping it that way should be part of doing business. jmo.


----------



## VANMAN

If I got ripped $8500 I would b getting on a plane and tracking the f*cker down:furious:


----------



## croozer

VANMAN said:


> If I got ripped $8500 I would b getting on a plane and tracking the f*cker down:furious:


Exactly what I told him I was about to do. Money back in my a/c next day.


----------

